# Encore un écran blanc sur mon nouvel iPod



## etmamoney (1 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai acheté il y a 2 an un iPod nano noir (1G) qui a eu un problème qui a été résolu par l'envoi d'un nouvel baladeur par le SAV. 5 mois plus tard soudain j'ai eu un écran blanc impossible à changer que ce soit en maintenant les touches menu et centrale ou que ce soit en restaurant, formatant ... :hein: évidemment cette fois ci l'iPod nano était hors garantie. C'était pour ma gueule quoi. 

En novembre dernier, je vois un iPod vidéo 5G sur le Refurb de l'Apple Store que j'achète . Et il y a 2 semaines, rebelotte écran blanc impossible de s'en débarrasser . Cette fois ci il y a des fines bandes horizontales qui bougent en changeant de menu :hein:. Je suis encore sous garantie pour cet iPod

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à mon problème ? merci 
Je vous joins une photo des dégâts.







P.S. Les fonctions musicales sur les 2 iPod marchent bien, j'utilise régulièrement un iPod Hi-Fi, je suis sous Windows XP avec les dernières versions d'iTunes et iPod


----------



## illicoo (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même soucis depuis ce matin,
écran blanc sur un ipod vidéo,
j'ai essayé de le réinitialisé, redemarrer le mac......  rien

il ne monte pas ni sur le bureau ni dans itunes
si vous avez une solution ?
merci


----------



## efespilsen (7 Juin 2009)

j'ai exactement le même problème :mouais:
la solution vous l'avez ??


----------

